# Kz Frontier 2405



## Dmac (Apr 24, 2012)

After looking for about 6 months I knew that I wanted to purchase a used Outback 25RS, but the problem was I could not find one within 250 miles of Atlanta.
While looking I found a 2006 KZ Frontier 2405 with the same floor plan as the Outback 25RS. We went and looked at it and bought it last month. For the most part
I am very happy with the camper but there are a few things I need to work on. Since there is very little information on the web about the KZ, I am hoping to be able to
bounce ideas off you guys, and show some of the mods I have already done. I don't have any photos yet, but here are a few things that I have already done.
1. Mounted a 23 inch LCD TV on a pivoting arm at the end of the kitchen. This is what I purchased, which has an extra mount that I will put on the outside of the camper.
http://tinyurl.com/8cyhjby
2. The bathroom in the Frontier is tiny, and it is hard for me to sit down without my knees pushing on the door. For some reason the toilet is moved about a foot from the
back wall, and it is elevated about 8 inches. I am looking to move the toilet back, but I have not started that yet. I did come up with a solution for a toilet paper holder.
Since it is so cramped, there is really nowhere to put the holder, so I purchased this - http://tinyurl.com/9kpmvk6 
I will put this in the wall, and it will have to come through the other will on the bottom front bunk. I will just frame it in on that side.
3. My outdoor hatch did not have anything in it, and the inside framing of it was just unfinished tin metal. I painted it a glossy white, that it looks great.
I will probably put my other TV mount in there, and also add outdoor speakers.
I would like to tap into the speakers in the ceiling for the outdoor speaker, since the radio is mounted on the other side of the trailer, over the dinette.
Anyone know what the ceiling is made of, and what is in the walls? My old camper had foam walls, with wood studs. Not sure how to fish a wire through the ceiling or walls.
Any ideas.
4. I built a bunk ladder for the front bunk.

I will take some photos soon, and upload.

Darren.


----------



## RDS (Jul 20, 2011)

Dmac said:


> After looking for about 6 months I knew that I wanted to purchase a used Outback 25RS, but the problem was I could not find one within 250 miles of Atlanta.
> While looking I found a 2006 KZ Frontier 2405 with the same floor plan as the Outback 25RS. We went and looked at it and bought it last month. For the most part
> I am very happy with the camper but there are a few things I need to work on. Since there is very little information on the web about the KZ, I am hoping to be able to
> bounce ideas off you guys, and show some of the mods I have already done. I don't have any photos yet, but here are a few things that I have already done.
> ...


Not sure how your TT is constructed, but I removed the trim around my A/C and roof vents when I installed extra speakers in my ceiling.

This gave me lots of room to fish wire from spot to spot.

Good luck and have fun!


----------

